# Notice for Macosx.com Email Account Holders



## ScottW (Mar 17, 2009)

If you have a macosx.com email account, please note that it is a requirement that you use your FULL email address as your login ID, vs just your username. This is for both POP/IMAP and outgoing SMTP Auth.

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## andychrist (Mar 17, 2009)

Does that have anything to do with mail.macosx.com being unavailable right now?  I keep getting a password prompt/rejection in Apple Mail.

Entered my full address on RoundCube Webmail, which works for me there, but Apple Mail is still down, despite my having changed my user name to my full email address.


----------



## ScottW (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, it's available and functioning fine. You just need to change your login (not your password) to your full email address and this applies to your SMTP settings as well.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2009)

I was just about to ask...


----------



## andychrist (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay now, found the SMTP setting.

Scott, why didn't [don't] you just email every macosx.com account holder with the new settings info?


----------



## macbri (Mar 17, 2009)

heh heh, nice one Andy


----------



## ScottW (Mar 17, 2009)

a) Your assuming that people would get the email.

b) It was an emergency change and had to be done w/o any planning, so no notification could be given. Other than online.

c) Less than 5% of the active users using the email accounts appear to be using the "shortname", vs the full email address.


Scott


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2009)

I checked here first when Mail gave me the same message that andychrist got. 

After changing Mail's account preferences, you need to quit Mail, then launch it. The changes will take hold and you will get your mail.


----------



## ScottW (Mar 17, 2009)

*OR* Go to Mailbox -> Take Accounts Online will also work.


----------



## macbri (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Scott    No criticism implied I'm sure by Andy, or myself.  I just thought Andy's joke was funny - a bit like including a DVD with instructions on setting up a DVD player...


----------



## ScottW (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, none taken.  Sometimes it&#8217;s the "obvious" things we don't think of. Your right on the DVD setup... or don't take the frozen meal out of the freezer until your ready to cook it. Oh quick, I better put it back in.


----------



## violincredible (Mar 18, 2009)

D'oh! I just looked here now. -thought I was going doo-lally in the brain!


----------



## yaniv (Mar 18, 2009)

You're my EMAIL provider... And THIS is how you notify me?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!
I just spent 15 hours with no email!!!


----------



## ora (Mar 18, 2009)

Personally I still get Macosx email from a payment from years ago (and a VIP member payment when that was last available) as Scott no longer offers this service to new people. In fact I asked him to just make it a forwarder but I hardly complain about the service I get from him given the cost! Also if something went wrong this is where most people came to look. Scott isnt an ISP and has a job other than this, give him a break!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2009)

ora said:


> Personally I still get Macosx email from a payment from years ago (and a VIP member payment when that was last available) as Scott no longer offers this service to new people. In fact I asked him to just make it a forwarder but I hardly complain about the service I get from him given the cost! Also if something went wrong this is where most people came to look. Scott isnt an ISP and has a job other than this, give him a break!



Considering it's a first post ever from this user, I call either spam or troll.


----------



## ora (Mar 18, 2009)

I fed the troll, nooooo!

I just don't like seeing Scott get to much hassle given how much goes into running a site.


----------



## yaniv (Mar 18, 2009)

so if my email service goes down and i'm upset about it, that makes me a troll?


----------



## ScottW (Mar 18, 2009)

It never went down. Your username just changed.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 19, 2009)

Nixgeek - you can't classify all people a spammer just because they haven't posted before. Yaniv has been a member since 2005. 

Yaniv - Ora is right. This site and the email services are run with volunteer time and donations. The cost of your email service is low. Next time you experience trouble, come to the forums to see if others are having the same trouble and if not, post or go to the Contact Us link.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Nixgeek - you can't classify all people a spammer just because they haven't posted before. Yaniv has been a member since 2005.



Fair enough.  It just seemed that way because it's been the first post since this person signed up, and not a very friendly one at that.  Plus, with all the convincing spambots signing up lately, it's no surprise that it seemed very much like that.

Most of us are pretty good-natured and understanding when hiccups occur on the site.  Unfortunately, it seems that is not always the case.


----------



## kp8 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am using Thunderbird and can't get this to work. Can anyone point out exactly what i need to change to get back getting my mail exactly as i was?


----------



## kp8 (Mar 19, 2009)

I got it...

but i am still not sure how to jigger the outgoing server. What does that look like on Thunderbird anyone know?

-kp--


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have Thunderbird, but SMTP is what to look for in Outgoing. 

Keep in mind that some ISPs are requiring that all outgoing mail go through their servers.


----------



## kp8 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> I don't have Thunderbird, but SMTP is what to look for in Outgoing.
> 
> Keep in mind that some ISPs are requiring that all outgoing mail go through their servers.



So I should set that too what? I guess my problem is not so much that i don't know what  to change (it is pretty clear that SMTP needs to be changed) it that i don't know what to put in there.

The server is: *smtp.macosx.com* correct?
And i just need to put: _username@macosx.com_ in there right instead of just _username_?
Anyway, i did that and it doesn't work.

I get:

Send message error
sending of message failed.
The message could not be sent because connecting to the SMTP server smtp.macosx.com failed.


----------



## kp8 (Mar 20, 2009)

I changed the smtp port to 587. That seemed to do the trick.


----------



## ScottW (Mar 20, 2009)

Try SMTP Port 587 as the alternative to 25.


----------



## kp8 (Mar 20, 2009)

see one post up~

thx tho


----------



## radiskull (Apr 11, 2009)

The example provided in the mail configuration link still uses just your username without the @xxxx.com as the POP login.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep, that has to be changed. Hey Scott !


----------

